# Best way to put sizes on custom printed tags?



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

I was hoping for some advice on tag labels.

I will be getting the custom label tags on plastisol transfers.

I'm just trying to work out what is the easiest way to make multiple labels for different sizes in a single tag and how this can be done?

for example, if i have a custom tag which has all the sizes stated s, m, and L, XL.

how would i go about highlighting the specific size?

should i just use a single label for all t shirts, and just draw a circle using a marker over that size i need for a specific t shirt?

Or should i be printing lots of labels with each having their own specific size only?

i'm curious to know how you guys normally do it?
thanks


----------



## infopub (Aug 29, 2010)

Have gang sheets printed with a different label for each size, you can get several labels for each size on one sheet.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you're doing low volume, you could have one tag done with all sizes on it then cut off the other sizes leaving you with the size you need. I would do this for high production though; too time consuming. In that case Danny's idea is the best.


----------

